# Question about Avatars



## LoreMaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Hello everyone!

I've been a member here for over four years, but it's been a long time since I posted anything.

Anyway, I have a question. I've downloaded a bunch of photos from the official LOTR movie site and I'm wondering if there would be any copyright issues with me using one of them as my avatar. If anyone could give me some info on this it would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, if there is, and anyone finds out, then there's more then a few people that are going to have something to say and be said about... 

Come on LoreMaster, it's alright as long as you're not selling them or something.  It's alright to use them for your own enjoyment, isn't it? They were made to be enjoyed! Make art of them! Play with them and enjoy them! Join the dark side! Mwuhahaha! 

erm... hehe.  Should be alright. Don't know if anyone's really bothered to look most of the time though. I don't think I want to know if there is. Do you know how many beautiful avatars out there could be outlawed!?!!  Please, tell me they can live!


----------



## LoreMaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Thank you. I know I might seem overly cautious, but I just wanted to make sure.


----------

